# The Sales are Starting



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Noticed in Atwoods sale paper today that canning supplies are starting to go on sale. 15% off in this sale paper, I like the idea of 50% off better, but every little bit helps.

I'm starting to wonder if our WalMart is going to clearance their supply cause they just got in a whole bunch more =(


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

The WalMart closest to me never puts canning supplies on sale, probably because they carry them all year round. But I'm now in a rural area - when I was in the suburbs (seems like another life ago) they were definitely seasonal.

Glad you found a sale. I missed the sale at Tractor Supply and they are already cleared out and stocking wood stove supplies in the same place.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Gardening stuff is up to 90% off at Dollar General. Got biodegradable seed starters for .30 cents a pack.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Local buck n bail carries Ball jars still made in USA cheap!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been watching my local sales ads like a hawk. The only thing I don't need is a stove. It would be nice to get the pressure canner, jars, etc. for cheap!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

razorback said:


> Noticed in Atwoods sale paper today that canning supplies are starting to go on sale. 15% off in this sale paper, I like the idea of 50% off better, but every little bit helps.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if our WalMart is going to clearance their supply cause they just got in a whole bunch more =(


Chinamart here NEVER puts canning supplies on sale--I do know last year one employee (matching the Big Lots price) said they had stacked cases from the previous year in the back..go figure..storing canning supplies using all that space instead of taking a cut in profit--cause ya'll know they aren't losing money, even at 50% discount.


----------



## drissel (Oct 23, 2011)

Meijers here in Columbus has ball canning jars, buy 2 get one free....also lids and rings buy 2 get one free...


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I sure look at where something was made, I'm sure it makes a difference in the life of the jar. I just can't trust China made products. Heck there could be anything in there LOL!!!

We have a WalMart, Dollar General and Fred's, but lately Fred is not giving the store away =(


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I have NEVER found canning supplies on sale. I have only lucked up at one yard sale. I should yard sale more, but it's so time consuming. One of my mother's friend hit pay dirt one time on jars. So many that she shared with her.

You're lucky razorback, I have no idea what an Atwoods is ... But you are lucky!!!

I even went to the local feed and seed store to see about heirloom seeds, they still have them marked up real high.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Heirloom seeds are next on my list to start looking for (have to have something to can).

Atwoods is kinda like a walmart for cowboys/farmers LOL!! They just opened a store about 30 miles from the house. We'll hit when we get off work and see what they have =)

Are Kerr jars just as good as Ball? I'm finding more Kerr than Ball now days.

Also last weekend I found a ton of the old time jars with the rubber gasket seal that the glass top clamps down on, can you still get the rubber seals for these? Those might be nice to have to display the pretties in =) and of course functional as well. Also how exactly do they work LOL!!! The pressure canning shrinks the rubber an as it cools it seals? Or am I confused and these were never used for canning?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

razorback said:


> Are Kerr jars just as good as Ball? I'm finding more Kerr than Ball now days
> 
> I think so; I do know that Ball bought Mason or vice versa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Jay and DJ, Lowes put's their's on sale, I bought a lot of lids last year...time to head back to Lowes!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

razor you can get the rubber rings for the "flip top" jars. at one time those were what you canned in. then they went to one piece screw on lids. I have one of my great grand's jars. the lid is made of zinc and you would use a new rubber ring when the old one failed to seal. canning was invented before screw lids were. we have had home canning since before the civil war. screw jars were invented around the turn of the 1900's, just before ww1. the pressure cooker came out in the 1880's. canning jars use to come in blue and green.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

It's been my experience that the best deals are not the advertised ones but the deals you find on clearance racks. You can find steals on canning stuff at grocery stores & other places that wouldn't be your first place to look for that item. This is true for other useful items like charcoal, lighter fluid, bug spray, etc. I bought my pressure canner on clearance 7 years ago for $7 & found those burning logs for $1 each at the grocery store. Keep your eyes open at drug stores & dollar stores too. Sometimes an employee will tell you when things get marked down again. 

We store various beans on the countertop in those hinged jars. It keeps the beans handy & they're pretty. Amazon sells the rubber gaskets for them.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Cool, Thank You for the information on Kerr. I worry about anything WalMart carries these days LOL!!

I love the flip top jars and they would look so good in my kitchen, but I've never been able to open the things LOL!!! Feels like my fingers are going to break before the seal does. But I also just this year got to were I could open a pop-top can without need stitches afterward. 

Oh and the jars at Atwoods were Ball and made in America =) Got 48 jars and an extra 48 lids for under 40.00!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Target has canning lids on clearance for 35% off.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Like drissel said meijers has stuff on sale, Jars buy 2 get one free and about 30% a lot of the other stuff. I bought stuff to get started today. I agree with tsrwivey, I got a stock pot for 50% off on the end cap.


----------

